# Brandon Sanderson is amazing.



## Harlequin (Apr 6, 2011)

I've already read his _Mistborn_ books and those were absolutely brilliant, and now I'm reading the first of _The Stormlight Archives_ and I'm absolutely blown away. He's a brilliant writer who crafts stunning, interesting worlds and cultures and magic systems and I am both jealous and in awe of his ability.

Some of you might know him as the guy who's finishing _The Wheel of Time_ series, but his original books are breathtaking. In fact, I plan to pick up _WoT_ at some point just because he's writing the last three(?) books.

He is amazing.

Discuss.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 6, 2011)

For the love of god, don't read WoT. _Nothing is worth it_ plus they're nowhere near as good as his original work.

I like Brandon Sanderson. He gets a bit preachy sometimes, but he's a very good writer.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 7, 2011)

But but but but ... ; ; There's no more Stormlight Archive books until 2012, what else can I do?! 

I've heard that he's breathed new life into WoT, anyway. Some people I know said he's pretty much made it readable (again?), but since I've never read the books I can't say I have an opinion on that.

I'm just kind of flailing because of this BS drought ; ; I quite like him, you see.


----------

